# Workbench ????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I am considering one more worktable in shop. My old ones where built with plywood tops coated with polyurethane (5) coats . I am considering this one to be with a MDF top ...My question is what would be a good protective coating to put on this, or what would be a good choice for a clean workbench top???


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

My best one is 3ea. 3/4" x 4' x 8' MDF with 1/4" thick safety glass on top of that, it make it a snap to clean up glue ..or anything else..



========



papawd said:


> I am considering one more worktable in shop. My old ones where built with plywood tops coated with polyurethane (5) coats . I am considering this one to be with a MDF top ...My question is what would be a good protective coating to put on this, or what would be a good choice for a clean workbench top???


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds nice did not think of that and I have a freind with a glass company...Is the glass glued,screwed or bolted onto the mdf... I am kinda of leary of screwing the mdf as it may come apart and weeken....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi warren

No need to screw the glass down the mass will keep it place, the MDF has a screws in the corners but that's it, the mass will do the same thing, I'm not to sure how much the total weight it is but it takes two floor jacks to move it around ..if you use 1/2" thick glass it would be better, I have replace the glass once but I have tons of glass in the other garage, out of a bank front..

========



papawd said:


> Sounds nice did not think of that and I have a freind with a glass company...Is the glass glued,screwed or bolted onto the mdf... I am kinda of leary of screwing the mdf as it may come apart and weeken....


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Bob sounds like a good idea


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Mines made of 2x6's, and about 5 coats of polyurethane. Then I have a piece of 3/8 pexi-glass for flatness, painting, glueing and such. It's only 2 ft deep though, and against a wall. So when I need more I have a 3x6x3/4 ply I put on saw horses. I picked up these realy cheap, and cheap looking plastic saw horses at Harbor freight, for 12 bucks each. They really look flemsy. But, at the store, I leaned my 216 pound body on it pretty good, and got no flex from the legs. I couldn't believe it. They are super light and fold and take up almost no room. With both open, and a sheet of 3/4 ply over it, it's pretty darn sturdy too. Might be a little short for those of you (probably MOST of you) of normal height. *


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Put 3/4" oak all the way around the table up the thickness of the glass that will keep it in place !


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi warren
> 
> No need to screw the glass down the mass will keep it place, the MDF has a screws in the corners but that's it, the mass will do the same thing, I'm not to sure how much the total weight it is but it takes two floor jacks to move it around .
> 
> ========


Each 4'x8' sheet of 3/4" MDF weighs 96 pounds, so that's almost 300 pounds not including the rest of the frame/structure.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and help


----------

